

We added conference coverage to Lanyrd.com, now collecting video/audio/slides/.. - simonw
http://lanyrd.com/blog/2010/coverage/

======
simonw
I'm really excited about this feature. Here are some fun example URLs:

<http://lanyrd.com/2010/startup-school/coverage/>

<http://lanyrd.com/people/paulg/video/>

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/django/slides/>

We're using <http://embed.ly/> to pull in the Vimeo / YouTube / SlideShare
embed codes.

------
adrianl
This totally changes how I look at Lanyrd. Previously it was just a place to
see who was going to or had been at a conference.

Now it is a place to find all the videos, notes and slides I would have missed
out on.

------
danw
That's excellent. Is there any kind of auto-import feature? Eg load the event
tag photos from flickr?

~~~
simonw
We were originally going to do photos in the same way as WildlifeNearYou - ask
people to auth their Flickr account and associate photos using a picker.

It's pretty clear that the "paste in a URL" mechanism is much more
approachable than we had thought, so I think we'll probably try and do
something sensible with the Flickr URLs we are getting at the moment combined
with the Flickr API.

Embed.ly actually supports Flickr URLs, but it returns weird Flash slideshow
things that weren't really what we were after so we turned those off.

~~~
julien
Simon, it's a perfect use case for PubSubHubbub :) Susbcribe to the feed for
the right tag and get notifications as soon as new pix are uploaded with the
right tag!

